# Summer Rae Megathread: The Raevolution



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Didn't see one for her so I figured why not?


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Summer Rae as Referee


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Summers body is 10/10, her face fluctuates a bit though. Still she's gorgeous.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

I think she's a little under rated. Her face isn't the best but it certainly isn't bad. Plus her body is bangin!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Thread of the year :rock


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> Summers body is 10/10, her face fluctuates a bit though. Still she's gorgeous.


Agreed. While I've always been harsh about her face, I've never denied that she has a killer body.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I would rekk her over and over.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

All day everyday Summer Rae!!!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

And here's the match she screwd Fandango by mistake :summer


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy fuck, that might be my favorite shoot of her, ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Baby K's Grown Boy BITCH (Aug 25, 2014)

Good God almighty, what a smoking body! Her face puts me off every now and then though


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Ivey (Dec 2, 2015)

I really hope that she becomes a more active on Raw. I have read many of the house show results and it seems like she interferes and gets involved in the house show matches, but on Raw she just stands like a motionless tree. I have always liked the over the top managers that got involved, like Jimmy Hart, Bobby Heenan, and Sensational Sherri. And now with Lana back hopefully she will do the same. To me, just does not make much sense to have a manager that does nothing. And with both of them being heels, getting involved would make the crowd dis-like them even more.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wayne Ivey said:


> I really hope that she becomes a more active on Raw. I have read many of the house show results and it seems like she interferes and gets involved in the house show matches, but on Raw she just stands like a motionless tree. I have always liked the over the top managers that got involved, like Jimmy Hart, Bobby Heenan, and Sensational Sherri. And now with Lana back hopefully she will do the same. To me, just does not make much sense to have a manager that does nothing. And with both of them being heels, getting involved would make the crowd dis-like them even more.


She got super involved in Fandango and Rusev's matches on the outside. The camera used to cut to her every other move because of her reactions. The VIP section has kind of hurt that.


----------



## Wayne Ivey (Dec 2, 2015)

Brye said:


> She got super involved in Fandango and Rusev's matches on the outside. The camera used to cut to her every other move because of her reactions. The VIP section has kind of hurt that.


Yeah, I am not a fan of the VIP section. It is a little stupid. Plus it makes Summer a very useless manager.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Her snapchat is fucking amazing.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Baby K's Grown Boy BITCH said:


> Good God almighty, what a smoking body! Her face puts me off every now and then though


Yep... I agree.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

People tend to not like her nose but I think it's cute.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

How does Summer Rae only get 3 pages on a thread that started last October?


----------



## WWEDivasXtreme (May 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728240965207625728


----------



## WWEDivasXtreme (May 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727189805591846913


----------



## WWEDivasXtreme (May 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729132957215166465


----------



## WWETooHotForTV (Oct 23, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790254646405263360


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Katep (Jan 16, 2010)

Its funny she was hinting on Twitter after Mania she was joining up on Smackdown with the Fashion police what happened to that


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Katep said:


> Its funny she was hinting on Twitter after Mania she was joining up on Smackdown with the Fashion police what happened to that


_*I have no idea on why she has not been in the WWE after dropping hints on twitter. I guess Vince McMahon has nothing for her at the moment. *_


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

She is way to fucking hot for this thread to be this dead, time to revive it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Dayum....


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess a photoshoot like this is worth to bring this thread back to live


















































































She is so fine :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## stingerstyles4112 (Oct 24, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> I guess a photoshoot like this is worth to bring this thread back to live
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god, thank you! 

I'mma say it. She's got the best legs and ass combo since Stacy Keibler. 

Oof.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Larger version










The photographer has posted all the pics that have been posted in his/her IG account, I suppose since he/she saw that it had been posted already


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Larger version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the photographers IG acct?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> What's the photographers IG acct?


https://www.instagram.com/dreamstatelive/


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

stingerstyles4112 said:


> I'mma say it. She's got the best legs and ass combo since Stacy Keibler.


Definitely. Honestly would have liked it if she were still with WWE and had been better utilized.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PossibleRemoteAnole.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/BlueFeminineFruitfly.webm


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I always found her really attractive and she could have easily been a great heel wrestler/manager to a solid midcarder/top guy. By herself, she could have made Fandango better than he is. Also, damn she is looking really fine.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

She's so fine :banderas


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

I still don't get why she was let go and yet people like Tamina and Rosa Mendes were kept around (yes, I know Rosa is gone now)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> I still don't get why she was let go and yet people like Tamina and Rosa Mendes were kept around (yes, I know Rosa is gone now)


Yeah it is rather baffling to me. She had the tools to do well both in terms of promo and in the ring. She could have been a manager or a competitor and she could have thrived on either role. As far as I know she never caused any trouble backstage or with her co-workers. And then you have her killer looks.

So why exactly was she let go?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MFW she's a blonde:










MFW she's a redhead:










Hope she keeps that look from here on out. :yum:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some stuff that wasn't posted here since the thread was dead for over a year


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sweet Summer...:damn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Why do women always get hotter when they leave WWE? Mannn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

rbhayek said:


> Why do women always get hotter when they leave WWE? Mannn


This is generally always true.

Sunny would be the obvious exception to this rule though :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So stunning, have to agree that she is looking better than ever now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/OrganicOrderlyFawn.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PassionateEmotionalGreathornedowl.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ScholarlyLimpingDiscus.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuck i jizzed hard. She is by far one of the hottest to ever appear in the business. And has by far one of the best pair of legs ever that can rival stacy keibler. Thread gets a 10/10. And certainly her body gets a fucking 10/10.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> Fuck i jizzed hard. She is by far one of the hottest to ever appear in the business. And has by far one of the best pair of legs ever that can rival stacy keibler. Thread gets a 10/10. And certainly her body gets a fucking 10/10.


I think she might well be the hottest since Stacy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BitesizedLonelyCreature.webm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/BitesizedLonelyCreature.webm


So fine :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is looking fine af :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/FloweryVelvetyCrustacean.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/HairyDopeyBufeo.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FirmSarcasticAxolotl.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/RipeEvergreenDogwoodclubgall.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/HeavenlyKnobbyChinesecrocodilelizard.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/RewardingImmenseAdeliepenguin.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> She is looking fine af :homer
> 
> https://giant.gfycat.com/FloweryVelvetyCrustacean.webm
> https://giant.gfycat.com/HairyDopeyBufeo.webm


This look is like one of my weaknesses


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WiltedIndelibleImperatorangel.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Red hair suits her. What is she doing these days ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Red hair suits her. What is she doing these days ?


Modelling and doing some appereances in conventions


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FilthySeveralBalloonfish.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PlushWanChupacabra.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LegitimateUntidyJunco.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Uncannye (Apr 8, 2017)

Mordecay said:


>


 Extremely HOT!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FrankVibrantHairstreakbutterfly.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/AthleticZealousGourami.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That fucking tiny bikini owens3

https://giant.gfycat.com/ShamelessEsteemedIcelandicsheepdog.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


It's like she is not wearing any bottoms in this pic :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That booty :homer. Still waiting a pic of that booty in one of those bikinis she has been using

https://giant.gfycat.com/MindlessUnsungGreathornedowl.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MinorGoodnaturedArachnid.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## stingerstyles4112 (Oct 24, 2018)

Summer is on fire!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I feel like this thread has gotten more action since Summer left WWE...and I'm not complaining.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It is like she gets hotter with every new pict.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/VapidSoupyFinch.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/VictoriousLeanHarvestmouse.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ImmediatePlumpAsiantrumpetfish.webm


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Really sucks WWE never took her seriously. She had it all: she was beautiful, she could wrestle (watch her nXT matches, solid) and she could cut a promo. Hell the Fandango program could have elevated him and her if they had even given a shit about him (IC Title and Womens title). O well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/QuerulousJealousIraniangroundjay.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MarriedTameFirefly.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ThornyEmbellishedBluebreastedkookaburra.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SameSaneGossamerwingedbutterfly.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SilverParallelDeinonychus.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GiddyPoliticalBordercollie.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DenseWhirlwindGuernseycow.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

If she ever wants to wrestle again, AEW would be perfect. She still looks amazing.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is doing a photoshoot with the same photographer who worked with Peyton yesterday

https://giant.gfycat.com/PassionateLonelyBlackwidowspider.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/CleanScaredIchthyosaurs.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I really hope that the photographer releases hers and Peyton's pics asap, sadly she seems like she is as slow as the one who worked with Peyton before :sadbwcky

https://giant.gfycat.com/FixedValuableKingsnake.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/TepidPopularGoral.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SpeedyMessyDuck.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


>


Perfection.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DarlingWholeBlackwidowspider.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MeagerMeekAustraliankestrel.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/BigMealyGull.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ThirstyUnfoldedAustraliancurlew.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/ThirdSmallDiplodocus.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/CalmComfortableAztecant.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ShamelessFlickeringHalibut.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SeveralBruisedChuckwalla.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I would have loved to be in Vegas at the same time as her and Emma. Only 4 hours away.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FinishedHatefulBarnacle.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/TightBreakableBluebreastedkookaburra.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RaEmma, those two are just :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FlatImpishDogwoodclubgall.webm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That ass :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/OpenUnimportantErin.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SoggyAlarmedIbis.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That booty is amazing :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> That booty is amazing :homer


Perfection :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them abs and legs though :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FabulousSmartCaracal.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if she is going to Peyton's wedding too, I mean she is in Malibu where the ceremony is taking place, but I don't think they were close or anything


----------



## stingerstyles4112 (Oct 24, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> I wonder if she is going to Peyton's wedding too, I mean she is in Malibu where the ceremony is taking place, but I don't think they were close or anything


she would've been in NXT with Tye for a long time, maybe they were friends?


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> I wonder if she is going to Peyton's wedding too, I mean she is in Malibu where the ceremony is taking place, but I don't think they were close or anything


She is close friend to Tenille/Emma who is best friend to Peyton and Billie, so she probably coming.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That body is fucking insane sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> That body is fucking insane sodone


She is so bloody stunning, just...uff...:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Need more pics in that outfit, booty pics too wens3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Need more pics in that outfit, booty pics too wens3


Agreed, world peace depends on it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Agreed, world peace depends on it.


That ass sure can stop wars :homer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> That ass sure can stop wars :homer


perfection :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/AgonizingShamelessJackrabbit.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/HighPepperyFirefly.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wish more women in wrestling do as many sexy pics as she does


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/AgitatedReliableBassethound.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/KindFlimsyIsabellinewheatear.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/EducatedPlayfulIndigobunting.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AthleticIdealisticGoldeneye.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SerpentineWearyKawala.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Wish more women in wrestling do as many sexy pics as she does


It is like she just keeps getting hotter with each new pict...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Her and Emma both appearing at this show (maybe wrestling?)...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Her and Emma both appearing at this show (maybe wrestling?)...


I thought Summer couldn't wrestle anymore because of her neck?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I thought Summer couldn't wrestle anymore because of her neck?


Not sure, maybe she isn't wrestling but simply doing a segment?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PinkHappygoluckyGourami.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/IllDemandingGlassfrog.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/CheapBabyishFeline.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ValuableGiftedLamb.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DismalBlindGermanshepherd.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ClumsyGenuineBrownbutterfly.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FocusedClutteredFulmar.webm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She has the perfect bikini body :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/InfantileGlossyKarakul.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/EllipticalMinorGoldfish.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FatherlyBlackAcaciarat.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LimpingTenderAfricancivet.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/UnfitSilentLark.webm


----------



## TheMooreSD (Oct 19, 2019)

That photographer also looks pretty fine, nah?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/x9baHrG.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Such an amazing ass :homer












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So damn stunning :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

https://gfycat.com/requiredachinggermanshepherd


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/RevolvingTiredAttwatersprairiechicken.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/QualifiedUnconsciousAustraliankelpie.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/TanTerribleDore.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/VacantMiserlyAlligatorsnappingturtle.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DisastrousTornIndianrhinoceros.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GrandIndolentIndigobunting.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SmallDesertedHornedviper.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/WhimsicalShoddyGelada.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/BowedCalculatingLhasaapso.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SmartFlamboyantAcornwoodpecker.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LargeTepidAcornbarnacle.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/RipeJauntyAustraliankelpie.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BlondMelodicJunebug.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AdolescentAssuredCutworm.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ImmaculateSecondaryBaboon.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PleasantPeriodicAlaskankleekai.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/HoarseExcellentAurochs.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/OldfashionedYawningArcticwolf.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LoathsomeBronzeBluebottle.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SlowUntidyAustraliankestrel.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/MistyPlaintiveJellyfish.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SecondhandPeskyAmericanratsnake.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/AdeptPersonalKiwi.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



Holy fuck


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Holy fuck


Exactly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


That was maybe my fav part of her presence.
Rae's outfit was not only sexy, but also colourful with lot of style.
She always looked like a real goddess or queen of wrestling with it...
Unlike the idiots who received those names by Vince.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That fucking ass :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That ass though :homer










Loving these bikini collection she has been a part of, so many great pics


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uff


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That booty though












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


That body...uff.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


Uff


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

I haven't seen Summer Ray in many months than I see this scrolling through Twitter


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Candice_Slave (7 mo ago)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

With Cathy Kelley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer Rae Twerk GIF by thedarkshaw | Gfycat


Watch and share Summer Rae GIFs and Wrestling GIFs by thedarkshaw on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 147731
> 
> View attachment 147730


You were right to recommend this post to me 🥵 I'm gonna need a moment 🍆💦💦💦


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EvaAngel said:


> You were right to recommend this post to me 🥵 I'm gonna need a moment 🍆💦💦💦


You sure do have a whole lotta moments every day.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> You sure do have a whole lotta moments every day.


I feel like I'm being judged now lol. You've convinced me, That's enough for today, off to watch Wrestle Kingdom.


----------

